# mutual jo



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

Guys, if you were hanging out with another guy friend, and he asked if you wanted masturbate just to relieve sexual tension, would you masturbate with him?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope.

But why do you ask?
Was your husband or SO in mutual mbing with another man?


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Hell no!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

No f'ing way. I would probably punch him in the nose for asking!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't imagine this possibly in a bazillion years ever coming up. So to speak.

No.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

typically doesnt work that way.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

You mean just hanging out watching Deliverance or something? 

No I can categorically say that would never happen.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> You mean just hanging out watching Deliverance or something?


Or Spartacus?

"So, do you like gladiator movies?"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If I knew of any guys that did this I would think they were either gay or had some kind of warped fetish thing going on.

Spartacus. Love that show. Talk about pseudo porn and yummy man flesh.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm trying to imagine a scenario where this comes up in conversation. Maybe sitting on the back deck, waiting for a couple steaks on the BBQ. 

"So, while those steaks are cooking . . . "

Nah. Maybe:

"Looks like there's nothing on TV. So, you wanna . . . "

Nah. Maybe:

"Thanks for dinner. I didn't bring any dessert, but I have another idea . . . "

Hmm. Not really seeing this being likely.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"In Sparta we greet our women with high fives and other men with long, open mouthed kisses with lots of tongue"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Amplexor said:


>


We need a 'drool' button.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd say your friend is gay.... I'm not, so... no.

And ya... that does make you sort of gay


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

The tension he would be feeling would not be sexual. It would be the tension caused as flesh around his eyes swelled and split!! Immediately followed by the feeling of his larynx being ripped from his throat!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Shouldn't this be posted in the "bend for a friend" thread?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't imagine this happening among guys who are straight. It sounds like someone is feeling bi.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not exactly in this lifetime... or any other, for that matter!*


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would pass


----------



## thatguy007 (Jul 25, 2011)

No, I wouldn't be into it. This seems like gay or bi stuff.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

No....and that would never happen among straight men.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wtf?! No way in hell


----------

